# OK..color recommendation for next build



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok...while these my other guitars Dries....i have a georgous alder body for a tele, Very nice grain for alder. I'm not sure what color to finish it. 

Choices of color i got right now, nitro naturally.

-Black
-Blonde (translucide)
-Vintage Olympic White
-Vintage Cream
-Sonic Blue
-Surf green
-Daphne Blue
-Dackota Red
-Fiesta Red
-Butterscotch

This is the mentionned body. Neck can be maple or rosewood,

Any ideas?


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

butterscotch......lofu


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dan_ said:


> butterscotch......lofu


yeah..tought about it..but already doing a butterscotch blond with the insane ash body.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vintage Olympic White with the aged green guard


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

db62 said:


> Vintage Olympic White with the aged green guard


+1 - and with a rosewood board.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I vote for Sonic Blue with an aged white guard and the rosewood neck.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

With a rosewood neck, black, white or blue.

With maple, blonde, butterscotch... That's about it.

Your color options shrink considerably with maple, I think. I love the idea of rosewood with either vintage white or sonic blue with a mint green pg, though.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 for sonic blue or olympic white... black and red are nice, but there's something about a light coloured tele with a rosewood board...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You are due for a glitter /triple bound Twang machine ....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> You are due for a glitter /triple bound Twang machine ....


LOL...sure...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

As long as you can still see that grain anything would go! Nice piece of wood! Ever think of doing something like a Carvin Dragonburst?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> As long as you can still see that grain anything would go! Nice piece of wood! Ever think of doing something like a Carvin Dragonburst?


what on earth is that?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> what on earth is that?


It's spooky scary :


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> It's spooky scary :


oh HELL no....LOL..no offence, but a tele with THAT?...man, enough to get Leo to come back to life and beat me with it..lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, so it doesn't float your boat. I love them!. How about a nice vintage looking tobacco burst then? Like I said, as long as you can see the grain.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..i just finished the base coat in BLONDE..god damn i love that color, lightly transparent to see a bit of the grain...will look wicked with a Black pickguard, and a humbucker at the neck..


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn, I was going to say...Salmon


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tojoe said:


> Damn, I was going to say...Salmon


Nothing cooler than a faded fiesta red, which is pinkish-orangeish pretty close to salmon. That body should look good in bs tho.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I think blonde too.

N


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

how about safety orange (like a hiway cone) and a flourescant chartruese pick guard.


----------

